# Na, dann will ich auch mal ...



## Hamsterdrache (13. Apr. 2006)

Hallo *wink* 

nachdem der Schnee jetzt endlich mal weg ist, springt es mich wieder an: mein Teichproblem! 

Letztes Frühjahr ist mir ein Loch in der Folie aufgefallen (bzw. so nach und nach mehrere Löcher) und als ich ein bißchen im Gras am Rand gestochert habe, fiel mir auf, dass unter der Grasschicht noch zwei Reihen dicke Feldsteine lagen, da war das Gras schon drübergewachsen. 

Auch sonst ist der Teich nicht unbedingt hübsch, auch wenn das biologische Gleichgewicht wohl stimmte (sollte es nach 30 Jahren aber auch!).
Wir hatten __ Frösche, __ Libellen, dicke __ Käfer usw. usf. 

Die Steine sind jetzt schon fast alle raus, die Ameisen unter der Teichfolie wollen auch umziehen und gerade nun kommt ein finanzieller Engpass (böses Auto :? ), so dass ich vorerst ohne Geld weitermachen muss. 

Bilder? Klar  

Die rote Linie auf dem einen Bild zeigt, wo der Rasen vorher schon war ... angelegt hat das "Loch" der Großvater meines Mannes vor etwa 30-45 Jahren ... das weiß niemand mehr so genau.
Die Hoffnung auf Reperatur der Folie hab ich auch aufgegeben, da haben Eisschollen schön dran geknabbert, weil nach Opis Tod niemand mehr nach dem Teich geschaut hat ... 

Naja, hier wird mir schon geholfen ... 
EDIT: die zwei Grafiken zeigen, wie ich mir den zukünftigen Teich so vorstelle ... grundsätzlich größer *grins* 

Ach so, ich heiße übrigens Katja *hände schüttel*


----------



## Dodi (13. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Na, dann will ich auch mal ...*

Hallo Katja!

*Herzlich willkommen* im Forum!

Na, Platz für einen bzw. 2 Teiche hast Du ja genug!

Schade, daß es bei Dir immo einen finanziellen Engpaß gibt, denn so ganz ohne geht's ja leider nicht... 

Aber, die Folie kostet ja nicht die Welt und wenn in Eigenleistung kräftig gebuddelt wird, kann's ja vorerst nicht so teuer werden!

In Deinen Grafiken ist ja auch die künftige Tiefe des Teiches zu erkennen, da kommen dann aber keine Fische rein, oder? denn dafür ist es zu flach.

Also, viel Spaß hier und immer her mit den Fragen und Bildern!


----------



## Frank (13. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Na, dann will ich auch mal ...*

Hallo Katja,

*nochmals willkommen bei uns im Club.*  

Gelungene Vorstellung.   

Alle Achtung, ein Folienteich, der schon mindestens 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.

Toll, das du dich dazu entschlossen hast, den Teich zu vergrößern, bzw. teilweise neu anzulegen.
Allerdings muss ich Dodi beipflichten wegen der Tiefe. Es müsste doch möglich sein den Teich tiefer zu machen?! (Vorausgesetzt du möchtest Fische einsetzen).

Halt uns mal weiter auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Hamsterdrache (13. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Na, dann will ich auch mal ...*

Ne, keine Fische ... die werden hier nicht alt, wir haben Massen an Reihern hier. Die __ Frösche haben sie bisher nicht gekriegt und da bin ich froh drum. 

Wir hatten jedes Frühjahr eine Invasion Kaulquappen, letztes Jahr sind die dann in der Badewanne aufgewaschsen, aber die kommen bestimmt wieder. Die Frösche hab ich nämlich schon getroffen, aber die sind halt auch spät dran dieses Jahr. 

Ich lege es eigentlich wieder auf einen techniklosen Teich an, nur Pflanzen und die Tiere, die von selbst kommen. 

Am liebsten wäre mir eine "Teichlandschaft", relativ naturnah, mit großzügiger, abwechslungsreicher Beflanzung (nicht nur __ Schilf und Bambus), Sumpfzone und allen Pipapo *grins* 

Mein Menne hat jetzt im Baumarkt ein GFK-Teichbecken entdeckt und liebäugelt damit (weil er denkt, das wäre weniger Arbeit als ein Folienteich), aber das ist nur 50 cm tief und bei 129 € für ein 1000L-Becken will ich gar nicht wissen, wie lange es hält. 

Naja, mein Menne war auch der Meinung, ich würde den Teich komplett selbst mit dem Spaten graben ... aber ich wollte schon immer Baggerführerin werden


----------



## jochen (13. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Na, dann will ich auch mal ...*

Hi Katja...

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Ein Folienteich kommt dir bestimmt günstiger, mit einer PVC Folie und Teichflies darunter, kannst du deinen Teich die Form geben die DU möchtest, und bist an keiner vorgegebenen Form eines Fertigteiches gebunden.
Um das Buddeln wirst du so und so nicht kommen.
Mach dir eine Sumpf,- Flachwasser und Tiefenzone.
Nimm dir Sand als Substrat (keinen Kies), und vergesse die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht.
Dann kommst du bestimmt gut ohne Technik aus und deine Froggys werden dich bestimmt wieder besuchen...


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Na, dann will ich auch mal ...*

Hallo Katja,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!
Wenn Du weiterhin auf Technik verzichten willst, kannst Du jede Menge Geld einsparen. 
Trotzdem wirsst Du einiges an Geld für die Folie benötigen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie wieder einige Jahrzehnte halten soll.
Also spar nicht am falschen Ende 
Ansonsten kann ich Jochen nur zustimmen.
Ein Fertigteich sieht nur auf den ersten Blick günstig aus. Die richtig Großen sind auch richtig teuer!
Und kaum ist er eingebaut, fragen sich die meisten, wie sie die nette Randwulst des Beckens verstecken sollen... Das macht viel Mühe.

Du hast bei Deinen Skizzen leider keine Angaben bezüglich angestrebter Länge und Breite gemacht... aber 1000 Liter sind das sicherlich nicht nur, oder doch?


----------



## Hamsterdrache (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Na, dann will ich auch mal ...*

Mit der eigentlich Größe bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, das muss ich im Garten mal austesten. Wir haben zwar viel Platz, aber leider nicht in jede Reichtung. 
Ich dachte daran, den bestehenden Teich um etwa 1,5 Meter rundherum zu erweitern (der hat jetzt etwa 3,5X2,5m, Pi X Daumen geschätzt). Der kleinere soll dann etwa die Größe haben, die unser bestehender Teich jetzt  hat.

Auf einer Seite sind rund um den bestehenden Teich Bäume bzw. Sträucher. 
Verlängern kann ich eigentlich nur Richtung Südsüdwest ... aber da hats viel Sonne, weil da eben keine Bäume mehr stehen. 
Theorethisch würde (bei rel. niedriger Randbepflanzung) den ganzen Nachmittag die Sonne prall auf den Teich knallen. Bisher wurde das durch die Rumdumpflanzung des Schilfgrases etwas gedämpft. 

@Folie Ich liebäugele mit einer Rasterfolie von Naturagart ... auf Ebay mag ich mich da nicht verlassen (oder kennt jemand einen zuverlässigen Anbieter). 
Wir haben hier Sandboden bzw. Heideboden, ich werde mal das Vlies wiegen, dass jetzt drunter ist. Das hat ja nun wirklich lange gehalten, dann vielleicht eine Klasse höher? 
Schaden eigentlich Ameisen zwischen Vlies und Folie? 

P.S.: Erstmal in Osterurlaub, schöne Feiertage Euch allen!


----------



## StefanS (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Na, dann will ich auch mal ...*

Hallo Katja,

eine Vergrösserung des Teiches bringt wirklich eine Menge, denn das gestattet Dir, viel flacher "auf Tiefe" zu gehen. Der Teich ist ja eigentlich recht hübsch, leidet aber bei abgesenktem Wasserstand unter der sichtbaren, hässlichen Folie. Einen erheblichen Teil (jeweils >50 cm) der Vergrösserung würde ich an Deiner Stelle als Sumpfzone gestalten - nicht überall gleich breit ! Dann wird das schon eine feine Angelegenheit.

So gut das auch in der Draufsicht aussieht: Die Form einer "8" würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen (N.B.: Auch Brücken sind teuer, auch optisch müssen Brücken Sinn machen, sonst empfindet man sie unwillkürlich als Fremdkörper, da man auch einfach drumherum spazieren kann...): Enormer Folienverbrauch, riesige Falten und schränkt zudem die Möglichkeit ein, eine anständige Sumpfzone anzulegen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

